# 65-watt-equivalent LED lightbulbs! (22 watts)



## mdrejhon (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm surprised there is only one search result for "Enlux" on this forum. Haven't you heard?
http://www.enluxled.com/

Anybody planning to mod these for battery powered use? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (It'll have to be something like a lantern though, due to the fin requirements).


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 16, 2004)

for $80 I think I could easily pass. I would rather use flourescent it is tons cheaper and more lumens/watt.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm sorry, but currently using LEDs for indoor lighting is just plain dumb. Light bulbs and grid power are ridiculously cheap.


----------



## Haesslich (Nov 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*BatteryCharger said:*
I'm sorry, but currently using LEDs for indoor lighting is just plain dumb. Light bulbs and grid power are ridiculously cheap. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Grid power's not cheap everywhere, especially not in developing nations, who are absolutely the last people who could afford these lights.

Now, if that was a PORTABLE 320 lumens worth of light, and in a package that could be focused easily and didn't require 120V of power to run, then that'd be something. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Nov 16, 2004)

I currently use the 100 watt Flourecsent replacement bulb,
it also consumes 22 watts of power and the cost is about $6.00
and they claim a lifetime of about 6000 Hours


----------



## WildRice (Nov 16, 2004)

looks pretty cool, except for the $$$. I am sure it could be modded to run off of 12v. The only thing that gets me is the 'not dimmable' part. I would guess it is regulated, and running off 120v it is hard to get under the running voltage. when the price drops, mabyee.

Jeff


----------



## James S (Nov 16, 2004)

I really like the design of the thing, the fins look great. I can see them making inroads for specialty or commercial lighting and such.

The price will come down, the efficiency will increase. If the color is really good people will be willing to pay somewhat more for them. The best of the CF bulbs as far as color are more expensive than the el-cheapo ones.

If they were 150 watt or better and dimmable I'd seriously consider a couple for the really high up cans in my living room that I can't get to. Even at their current price! 

I need to buy a taller ladder...


----------



## kakster (Nov 16, 2004)

Their one weakness is that they need to be exposed for thermal reasons, so you cant go replacing all your house lights with these.


----------



## Chris M. (Nov 16, 2004)

Would anyone be willing to help me out ordering/forwarding one of those (neutral white/silver body)? They only sell to USA and Canadia so I can`t order one directly. That is the first "proper" drop-in LED alternative for household lighting I have seen so far. All the rest have been decorative or low power only, whereas that one looks like it`s actually practical for illumination. Expensive, yes, but so were the first all-in-one CFLs back in the 80s. I like the idea of the multicoloured LEDs too, and am very keen to see how it actually works out. I think it *needs* a place in the Bulb Museum!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 16, 2004)

I just went to the website to order 2 warm white bulbs (one for me, and one for you), filled the information in, then got to the billing page. They do not accept Paypal, so I had to abandon my shopping basket. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Does anybody in the US or Canada have a charge card with about $170 on it, AND a Paypal account so I can pay you?
If so, I'd like two of these bulbs: one for me and the other for Chris M. in the UK.
I can furnish you with the shipping addresses via PM.


----------



## Chris M. (Nov 16, 2004)

Appreciate the help /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Don`t want to be picky but if you do manage to order any, could I choose the "neutral white" model, in silver finish? I`d like to use it here some of the time at least, and I`m not overly keen on warm white tints. This room is normally lit with low-level blue and turquoise LEDs, and a small 6500K fluorescent tube for brighter light. Be nice to replace that one with LED too, if only for the novelty of having a whole room lit by LEDs.

I wonder if they could even make one with a user-selectable colour temperature? Unless the numbers of each colour LED is different for each variation (ie warm white with more red and orange, cool white with more blue, etc) I don`t see why the micro inside couldn`t be programmed to re-modulate the brightness of each colour with a little multi-position setting switch on the side. Then for close-up work by day you could set a neutral daylight-matching colour, and at night the old warm familiar incandescent tone could be set for a cosy background glow. 

Assuming Color Kinetics don`t try to stifle the innovation with their recently granted patent on "all" electronically controlled colour changing LED lights of course /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif That aside, there is the potential for a lot of interesting and versatile options, if this thing turns out to be any good that is. Could we be looking at the future here?


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## mdrejhon (Nov 17, 2004)

_>>"I'm sorry, but currently using LEDs for indoor lighting is just plain dumb. Light bulbs and grid power are ridiculously cheap."_

You're right about that -- except for certain applications where installation costs are expensive and you have to run the bulbs nonstop (commercial applications). In some installations, halogens can add up to about $500+ per fixture at 12 hours per day over 10 years, while this bulb will never need to be changed during that time!

Being able to replace about 8 compact fluorescent lightbulbs in lifetime; the economics are actually better especially when you need a paid installer with a ladder for commercial installs:
Enlux Lightbulb Savings Calculator

Incidentially, the white/halogen-colored LED bulbs are microcontroller-controlled R/G/B LED's automatically adjusted to the right color temperature. Color is supposedly superior to phosphor-based white LED's.

And don't forget dance bars, clubs, amusement parks, and other installations that might used colored floodlight bulbs. Enlux has colored LED floodlights that are over 5 times more efficient than the filtered incandescent equivalents.

It may not be pratical for most residential use, but the economics aren't that bad for the long term for business.

I'm sure the price will fall eventually...


----------



## mdrejhon (Nov 17, 2004)

_>>If they were 150 watt or better and dimmable I'd seriously consider a couple for the really high up cans in my living room that I can't get to. Even at their current price!"_

Actually, for the colored bulbs, they are already there -- the red/green/blue ones. They claim twice as much light as a 100W colored floodlight. (i.e. 200W)

However, I imagine you want one of the white colored ones, which are only 65W equivalents at this time...


----------



## mdrejhon (Nov 17, 2004)

Actually, I thought of something.

Since the white light bulbs are R/G/B based, why not an adjustable one that can double as a warm/neutral/cool white bulb? Maybe even Red/Green/Blue mode too. That'd be pretty neat, in a single bulb. True, this would increase cost, and might be confusing for some installers, but this could be a separate "premium-cost" bulb.


----------



## EricB (Nov 19, 2004)

The closest thing to this would be the Color Kinetics RGB MR16. It is the only "bulb" I know of that has dip switches on the side to control not only the color, but also the light show pattern. I am thinkung of getting one for a Christmas fiber optic plant, but it is probably not bright enough for that compared to halogen, and since it uses separate color diodes (IIRC, 2 green and blue each surrounding 4 reds) it probably doesn't mix the colors good enough for the uses either of us want. They need to come out with one using all RGB diodes, but that will probably be sky high, as this one is already up to $100 depending on where you get it.


----------



## HarryN (Nov 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*BatteryCharger said:*
I'm sorry, but currently using LEDs for indoor lighting is just plain dumb. Light bulbs and grid power are ridiculously cheap. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It should be cheap, but my latest electric bill is $ 0.20 / KWH, and this is an urban / suburb. Say goodbye to electric cars at that price.


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Nov 19, 2004)

WOW!

This is by far the brightest LED light source I have ever seen! It has a very wide flood beam, the machining is up to standards, and the reflector is textured.

You can definitely tell that this fixture is mixing colors when it's on, but I like the effect it gives. After you turn it off the green LEDs glow and fade out over a period of about two or three seconds, which is pretty neat.

I'm very impressed with mine, but I just wish the price was substantially less.


----------



## NewBie (Nov 20, 2004)

300-320 lumens of light for 22W input- 14.5 lumens a watt.

Even a Circline 22W CFL puts out 1400 lumens with 22W input, and this even includes the ballast losses- 63.6 lumens a watt.

Looks like the LED lamp compares more with a 5W CFL for lumen output.

A 65 Watt Fluorex makes 4550 lumens- 70 lumens per watt.

Even a Westinghouse 65W 60BT15/SL/CD Halogen makes 1080 lumens- 16.6 lumens per watt.


Okay so then you want to include fixture efficiency...if you put the same type of technologies into the fixture, you can't discount the other sources as much. LumiLEDs for their comparision numbers picked some of the worst halogen/fluorescent bulbs and fixtures on the market...

Sorry no dice yet.


----------



## mdrejhon (Dec 2, 2004)

Chris M / Led Museum,

Were you able to get your bulbs ordered?


----------



## Chris M. (Dec 2, 2004)

Nope, still looking for a friendly CPFer with a premium/business Paypal account to help us out.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 2, 2004)

Nope, and now I don't have enough funds in Paypal to pay for even one bulb. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't even have a paypal account myself


----------



## HarryN (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Guys

I can order the bulbs - no problem. Do you still only want one each ? I will send each of you a PM to work out details. I do not have PP, but you can wire the money or send a check or something. HarryN


----------



## StoneDog (Dec 20, 2004)

Another benefit of these lights over halogen and incandescent bulbs is the heat they produce. Or, rather the lack of heat. My kitchen has a track with 6 45w incan spotlights. During the summer months they can really heat up the kitchen, these "bulbs" would produce more light and hardly any heat!

Jon


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*HarryN said:*
Hi Guys

I can order the bulbs - no problem. Do you still only want one each ? I will send each of you a PM to work out details. I do not have PP, but you can wire the money or send a check or something. HarryN 

[/ QUOTE ]
I don't have any checks, but I could get a money order from Money Tree and wing it your way. Let me know the total I should send and I'll check my bank account and see if there's enough in there.


----------



## HarryN (Dec 20, 2004)

PM Sent


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 20, 2004)

PM received and replied to, thank you!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jan 8, 2005)

I will do it. Drop me a line.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jan 8, 2005)

oops....too late. I was going to see about ordering three of them.

I should read dates on posts.


----------



## Minjin (Apr 11, 2005)

Anyone fine a useful (and cost efficient) 110v LED bulb yet?

Here's a search I just performed on ebay:

Ebay search 

Definitely more options than they used to be. I have an outside front door light thats on a cheap photocell. The cold temps in the winter and the photocell prevent me from using a CFL (cheap photocells kill CFLs with flickering). So I'm currently using a 40w (lowest wattage I could find) bug light, which I find to be more than adequate. I'm sure its not putting out all that much light (because of the bug coating) so I would think that an LED bulb could replace it and save me money within a year. Anyone try an ebay bulb recently?

Mark


----------



## VidPro (Apr 17, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*mdrejhon said:*
I'm surprised there is only one search result for "Enlux" on this forum. Haven't you heard?
http://www.enluxled.com/

Anybody planning to mod these for battery powered use? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (It'll have to be something like a lantern though, due to the fin requirements). 

[/ QUOTE ]

i would buy them if they were 65W equivelent, but a review basically said they were more like 25-40W equivelent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

mabey they should send out a primo model off of a great batch to more reviewers.

with 22W of luxeon whites or crees or something, i would think they could get some good juice.
the KEY to getting more light out of these LEDs is going to be using Phosphors AS efficeintally as florescent DOES already. without Short lived phosphors they will not even get close.

and florescent Might provide more lumens, but in LOTS of florescent fixtures even the OTHER 180* of light is being wasted. i have tried to re-reflect light out of a florescent that the tub is VERY close to the fixture, and its a no-go, the reflector cant get it back across the phosphors.
florescents do not at all like to be switched on and off, and the BULB wattage, is not relative to its total power use.
and they dont fire up at full power till they warm up.
If we gonna properly compare, we need to put BOTH in a fixture, and see what is LEFT when it comes out into what your trying to light.
they have some great florescents in THIS style of bulb, with proper reflection, and it DOES work great, at 15 watts it probably blows this 22w thing right out. but again it doesnt fit in much either.

for INSTANT light Directed to where its NEEDED , the LED is effective. for slow light that doent like to be turned on and off, and doesnt handle cheap motion sencors, and photo sencors, the CF are great items, specially for the price.

the eventuality will be bulbs for 5-7$ just like the CF, and use of it where it is the advantageous item.

I must live in one of them 3rd world countries for the price i have to pay for power here. california, the new 3rd world /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## NewBie (Apr 17, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*VidPro said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*mdrejhon said:*
I'm surprised there is only one search result for "Enlux" on this forum. Haven't you heard?
http://www.enluxled.com/

Anybody planning to mod these for battery powered use? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (It'll have to be something like a lantern though, due to the fin requirements). 

[/ QUOTE ]

i would buy them if they were 65W equivelent, but a review basically said they were more like 25-40W equivelent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

mabey they should send out a primo model off of a great batch to more reviewers.

with 22W of luxeon i would think they could get some good juice.
the KEY to getting more light out of these LEDs is going to be using Phosphors AS efficeintally as florescent DOES already.

and florescent Might provide more lumens, but in LOTS of florescent fixtures even the OTHER 180* of light is being wasted.
florescents do not at all like to be switched on and off, and the BULB wattage, is not relative to its total power use.
and they dont fire up at full power till they warm up.

for INSTANT light Directed to where its NEEDED , the LED is effective.

I must live in one of them 3rd world countries for the price i have to pay for power here. california, the new 3rd world /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]



Laptops and LCD Monitors utilize Cold Cathode Fluorescent Lights.

When dimmed properly, they don't mind being turned off and on thousands of times a minute.

You can also get them to work great in the cold, if you add a heater to help the bulb come up to temp in seconds, especially on the cathodes. Once going, you can turn off the heater.


----------



## VidPro (Apr 17, 2005)

right so where is the CCT bulb?

and WHY dont LCDs use less power than a CRT?
i am waiting still to buy a LCD screen that uses less power, and i researched to death, and the best i get is 10W less than what i already measured.

i have heard of EXCELENT weirdo florescent and CCT type tubes that dim and trigger fast, and all that, but they sure aint cheap.
sure a heater is about as efficient as the starting jolt of a florescent is already . florescent is perfect for the store. not so great for 10 second a time hall lights.

these LCD screens are getting dimm faster than CRTs , even though they both use phosphors, luckily they can be replaced, without costing the whole unit price.


----------



## NewBie (Apr 18, 2005)

They are, kind of.

A typical TFT LCD Laptop or Monitor screen only passes 5% of it's light. DBEF can raise this up to 10%.

It is because of the LCD, not the backlight that is sucking down all the power.

These CCFL tubes are under a dollar in Asia, in volume.

LCDs don't have phophors, but have two polarizers and RGB color filters with cells for each RGB pixel, that pass or don't pass light, depending on the charge that is imposed on the Liquid Crystal molecule. It is the LC material that is switching to turn them off and on, not the phosphor.

Typical CCFL tubes last 10,000 hours to 50% brightness if they are driven right. There are some that will last 50,000 hours, and a few that will go even longer. These cost more.

One would do good to consider the surface area of the phosphor on a CRT vs. the small surface area found on the CCFL bulbs.

Also, typically the engineers will sacrifice backlight efficiency for size and cost, or not knowing better.


----------



## VidPro (Apr 18, 2005)

LCDs dont have phosphors, they have many different types of light gates indeed (depending on the model, and tech used), and as they improve the usefullness of them the CCT (which does use phosphors) is indeed barely making it out the other side.

driven right , ok that would be in that magic lab in the sky, that has no constraits /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

twist the bulb up, and the output of the outter layer of phoshors needs to ESCAPE to where the light is needed.

a great square head, with a reflector behind a linear tube, at a distace far enough so the reflector doesnt have to send the light back into the phosphor coated tube.

a vertical tube in a reflector long enough to handle it, a quad vertical tube, would only waste so much.

see that is the same with the LEDS they light the backside of phosphors, the efficiency increases they are gaining is by altering that. change is good.

EVEN a twisted CCT and its production ballast, would be VERY efficient, i am not discounting that, but in a practical application the output of EITHER needs to be analized for its ACTUAL vrses possible output when in a petri dish in some lab.


----------

